# Τα δύο πράγματα που μου άρεσαν στο περσινό Star Wars



## nickel (Apr 21, 2016)

Η σχέση μου με τη λογοτεχνία και τον κινηματογράφο του φανταστικού είναι αξιοθρήνητη. Στην ίδια κατηγορία βάζω τα Star Trek και τα Star Wars, ενώ δεν βάζω, ας πούμε, τα Alien. Αυτό θέλει κάποια εξήγηση, ίσως αργότερα. 

Πότε πότε κάνω κάποια εξαίρεση και πρόσφατα την έκανα όταν είδα το _Star Wars_ του 2015 (_Star Wars: Episode VII - The Force Awakens_).

Από τους διαλόγους μού άρεσε μια ατάκα που την έχουν ανάγκη πολλές περιπέτειες: Μέσα στον κακό χαμό, αυτό που λέμε «Τώρα τρέχουμε», η Ρέι ξαναβρίσκει τους φίλους της και ανάμεσά τους τον Φιν, που η Ρέι νόμιζε ότι την είχε εγκαταλείψει. Και τον αγκαλιάζει. Οπότε ο Χαν Σόλο τούς συμβουλεύει: «Escape now, hug later». Δεν είναι ατάκα για Όσκαρ, οπότε καταλαβαίνετε πώς μου φάνηκαν οι υπόλοιποι διάλογοι.

Μου άρεσε ο γερασμένος Χαν Σόλο, μου άρεσε πολύ (και εκτός ταινίας) η Λονδρέζα Ντέιζι Ρίντλεϊ, καθόλου ο Άνταμ Ντράιβερ. 

Από τους χώρους γυρισμάτων, στους κλειστούς χώρους των στούντιο ξεχώριζε το ταβερνείο (όλα τα ταβερνεία των ταινιών ΕΦ δίνουν την ευκαιρία στους σκηνογράφους να ασκήσουν τη φαντασία τους), αλλά περισσότερο απ’ όλα με γοήτευσε ένας υπαρκτός τόπος, το νησάκι όπου βλέπουμε τη Ρέι να σκαρφαλώνει απότομα πέτρινα σκαλιά, για να πάει να βρει τον Λουκ Σκαϊγουόκερ. 










Η εντυπωσιακή άγρια ομορφιά του νησιού μού κίνησε την περιέργεια και ανακάλυψα ότι είναι ένα νησάκι στα νοτιοδυτικά της Ιρλανδίας, 11,5 χιλιόμετρα από την ξηρά, και ονομάζεται Σκέλιγκ Μάικλ (Skellig Michael).

Πριν από χίλια χρόνια, μέχρι τον 13ο αιώνα, φιλοξενούσε καμιά ντουζίνα μοναχούς που έμεναν σε πέτρινα κυψελόσχημα κελιά. Σήμερα είναι μνημείο παγκόσμιας κληρονομιάς της Ουνέσκο και το επισκέπτονται κάπου 12.000 ριψοκίνδυνοι περιηγητές κάθε τουριστική σεζόν. Και πολλές χιλιάδες φρατέρκουλες (puffins).

Το δεύτερο βιντεάκι είναι οδηγός για την ασφαλή επίσκεψη στο νησί και το μοναστήρι και δείχνει με λεπτομέρεια τα ενδιαφέροντα σημεία μιας δύσκολης εκδρομής. Πέρα από την ομορφιά του νησιού, εντυπωσιάζει η δουλειά που έριξαν γενιές μοναχών για να χτίσουν τις τρεις σκάλες που οδηγούν στην κορυφή και το ίδιο το μικρό μοναστήρι εκεί. Το πρώτο βιντεάκι έχει πλήρη κάλυψη της ιστορίας του βράχου. Ήρθε η ώρα να ξαναπάω στα Μετέωρα, νομίζω.


----------



## SBE (Apr 21, 2016)

Γλουπ! :scared:


----------

